# How are your 4year olds doing?



## eddjanuary10

It's a while since I've been on here and I was wondering how your 4 year olds are doing? Ihsan was 4 in January and is a big brother now, he is a great big brother and has a lot of time for his baby sister. He is still enjoying pre school and particularly enjoys learning about science and also loves nature. He is interested in spiders and likes to learn about the different species, his favourite video right now is the top 10 most poisonous spiders in the world :/ 

He is scared of monsters and has started waking in the night again for no particular reason. He seems to pick up a bug from pre school every other week but thankfully shakes them off pretty fast. He talks ALOT and is forever asking questions. His favourite things are his friends, his baby sister, Ben 10 and going out on his skooter/bike.

How is your 4 year old doing? :)


----------



## AP

:rofl: top 10 most poisonous spiders oh my god :argh:

Alex is doing well, shes on the other end of 4 and about to start school in the summer. I'm terrified but she will get a 1 to 1. She loves nursery. She's just started some talking and bouncing things from her lil sister. It's all the same phrases and words, but it's something to start with!

Shes up a million times a night :dohh: 

We just took her to her first concert last week - CBeebies Live - she loved it more than i could ever imagine!


----------



## teal

I'm in denial I have a four year old :haha: gone so quickly! 

He was four in March, started nursery last August and since he's a March baby he won't start school until August 2015 (I'm in Scotland too). He loves nursery and is desperate to go to school! 

Has so much energy and just about jumps out of bed at 6am every day. My son is an only child but he absolutely loves playing with his cousins who are close in age.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hello fellow Scottish ladies!

Atomicpink- glad to hear Alex is doing well, she looks adorable in her cbeebies outfit love the bag awesome! Mrrrrrr tummmmmble lol. That's exciting she's starting school and great she will get 1 to 1. Dh's niece is autistic and just started college last year my sil was terrified as she has always had loads of 1 to 1 and at college she has to be more independent but she's doing really amazing.

Teal- I know where has the time gone! Sounds like your lb is doing really well and will be skipping off happily to school when the time comes! Ihsan would of been starting in August if we were staying here but we are moving to Australia in November and will start school in January 2015 right after his 5th birthday. 6am oooh that's early, we are all lazy 8am people here! Good to hear your doing well :)


----------



## teal

Are you moving permanently? I hope you enjoy your big move :) five sounds like a much better age for school than four and a half. My son was due in February but I'm sort of glad he arrived in March so the school decision was made for me. My nephew is five days older than my son and wkd have been due to start this August but my sister decided to defer entry until 2015 because she didn't feel he was ready xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

teal said:


> Are you moving permanently? I hope you enjoy your big move :) five sounds like a much better age for school than four and a half. My son was due in February but I'm sort of glad he arrived in March so the school decision was made for me. My nephew is five days older than my son and wkd have been due to start this August but my sister decided to defer entry until 2015 because she didn't feel he was ready xx

Thank you Teal yes it's a permanent move, however we are going to rent out our house here and rent in Australia the first 2 years just in case we decide its not for us but hopefully it will work out :)

I agree with you that 4.5 just seems a bit young for school. Even although my son is so excited for school I'm glad he will be 5 when he starts. Gives us a bit more time together too  that's good your sister got to defer, I'm sure that must happen a lot with children's birthdays around the cut off date. X


----------



## aimee-lou

Hiya! :wave: 

Wow! Australia! You lucky people! lol Good luck for November. 

Earl is 4.5 now (well, will be on the 26th lol). He is doing great although a little bored. He was ready to start school months ago and could have gone up with all his friends :dohh: He will start this coming September so we're doing some prep work (maths, letters and writing practice telling the time etc) and he's doing things like gymnastics and is currently learning to ride his bike without stabilisers :thumbup:

Favourite things at the moment - tricky as he has so many lol. He loves all things super hero, so spiderman, iron man, batman, the Flash! etc etc etc. I know them all! lol. He would totally go and live in Pets at home too- he's obsessed with animals particularly things like hamsters, rats, and bearded dragons. He likes dinosaurs, and is following his Daddy into Ice hockey - he can skate on his own and now no longer needs help on and off the ice. He'll be starting hockey in January (at the moment - may be sooner if he carries on improving). 

He goes to pre-school 2 mornings a week. I keep thinking maybe I should increase his hours, but with the nice weather coming up and with his Daddy now more or less finished for the year, we're planning on making the most of the summer. We have a holiday booked and 2 weddings to go to lol. Busy busy. 

Earl is also a big brother twice over and is definitely the leader of the gang. He likes to show his brothers off, and teach them new things, and help them with things, but he also gets sick to the back teeth of Edward following him like a shadow! :haha: I shouldn't laugh but they're hysterical lol. 

Glad to hear everyone else is doing so well. :thumbup:


----------



## eddjanuary10

aimee-lou said:


> Hiya! :wave:
> 
> Wow! Australia! You lucky people! lol Good luck for November.
> 
> Earl is 4.5 now (well, will be on the 26th lol). He is doing great although a little bored. He was ready to start school months ago and could have gone up with all his friends :dohh: He will start this coming September so we're doing some prep work (maths, letters and writing practice telling the time etc) and he's doing things like gymnastics and is currently learning to ride his bike without stabilisers :thumbup:
> 
> Favourite things at the moment - tricky as he has so many lol. He loves all things super hero, so spiderman, iron man, batman, the Flash! etc etc etc. I know them all! lol. He would totally go and live in Pets at home too- he's obsessed with animals particularly things like hamsters, rats, and bearded dragons. He likes dinosaurs, and is following his Daddy into Ice hockey - he can skate on his own and now no longer needs help on and off the ice. He'll be starting hockey in January (at the moment - may be sooner if he carries on improving).
> 
> He goes to pre-school 2 mornings a week. I keep thinking maybe I should increase his hours, but with the nice weather coming up and with his Daddy now more or less finished for the year, we're planning on making the most of the summer. We have a holiday booked and 2 weddings to go to lol. Busy busy.
> 
> Earl is also a big brother twice over and is definitely the leader of the gang. He likes to show his brothers off, and teach them new things, and help them with things, but he also gets sick to the back teeth of Edward following him like a shadow! :haha: I shouldn't laugh but they're hysterical lol.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone else is doing so well. :thumbup:

Thank you Aimee Lou it's not sank in yet that it's actually this year we are moving but getting more excited as the weeks go by :thumbup:

Sounds like Earl is a very smart little boy and how amazing that he can skate all on his own now you must be so proud! I can relate to the super hero craze lol Ihsan is loving all things superhero too. You certainly do sound busy this summer I hope you all have a great one & enjoy your holiday :) xx


----------



## RachA

Oooo - OZ!! Where abouts? We kind of had the chance to go before DS would conceived but i couldn't move from my family so we decided to stay put. We were looking at Sydney.


My 4 year old is a little monkey. She starts school in Sept. I wouldn't say she is ready for it though. It's likely that she will have 1:1 support as she has speech and language issues. She generally isn't putting together more than about 4 words and hasn't got any concept of letters or numbers and can't draw more than a line or circle.

She is generally a happy girl though. She loves looking through books and she's also a dab hand at jigsaws. She loves playing in the garden and down at the beach. She gets on fairly well with her big brother but she does know how to annoy him!!!


----------



## rosie272

:wave: Hullloooo! Congrats on new baby, haven't really been on here much recently! That's brilliant Ihsan is doing good, does he still love Scooby Doo? Charlie's love for Scooby Doo is still strong and he's only just getting into Superheroes now (thank god as I'm getting rather sick of Scooby :haha: ) He's into dinosaurs just now as well.

Charlie is Mr Outdoors! He would live in a tent in the woods if he could.. He is constantly on some form of wheels (he's outside with his little friends just now on his flicker) he cycles to nursery or scoots and insisted on wearing his roller boots in town today (couldn't go in St Enoch centre :wacko: ) 

He's excited for school but told me the other day he'll be sad at leaving his nursery friends :( He's been with the same ones since he was one so it will be hard for him as they're mostly going to different schools, although he has 3 close friends that we'll definitely still see. I am looking forward to school as well so I can kiss goodbye to extortionate nursery fees :haha:

All in all, for a 4 (and 3/4) year old, he's doing pretty good! Numbers, letters and writing all good - not too advanced but he grasps the basics. He's happy, chatty (reeeeaaallllyyy chatty!!) and sings pretty much everywhere he goes :lol: He's really funny, we have hilarious conversations! He's also moody, sometimes cheeky, sullen and a downright pain in the bum at times but I wouldn't change a thing! He's very affectionate and tells me he loves me a lot :cloud9:

Will add that he sleeps really well and eats like a horse, although he is rather fussy of late!

Keep thinking of another thing to add :haha: He loves his dance class and is good at it and enjoys his swimming lessons but prefers 'fun' swimming. 

How exciting going to Australia! Fantastic - think of the weather! I'm not envious, not at all ;)


----------



## alicecooper

My 4 and a half year old is doing well :)

Jason is a happy smiley boy, always ready to give hugs and cuddles, which is very nice.

He loves playing on the wii u (he's a bit obsessed with mario), and his favourite book is Pumpkin Soup. He also likes playing minecraft on tablets.

He can't read yet but I've started teaching him some basics, we're only on lesson 5 of 100 though so early days. I hope to have finished the book we're working from before he starts school in September.

He is good with numbers and shapes. When he uses his hands he seems to be ambidextrous, or perhaps leaning SLIGHTLY towards a left handed preference, but it's pretty much a "whichever hand is closest" thing for him. By contrast, my two elder kids were most definitely righties by this age, so it's quite peculiar.

He hates vegetables, goodness knows I try my hardest to get them in him but it's a struggle. Fruit he's okay with (now!) but vegetables are a struggle.

He likes riding outside on his scooter and enjoys playing with lego. He very much enjoys playing and spending time with his elder siblings (when they can be bothered to entertain him, bless him).

He sleeps well, 12 hours a night, with no problems.

He can get a bit stroppy when he doesn't get his own way, but is quick to apologise after having a grumpy paddy.

He's pretty naff at drawing but then again he doesn't seem that bothered about drawing very much.

He likes playing with toy kitchens, and making pretend food.

He's a very sweet loving boy and I'm very blessed to have him :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Hi eddjanuary :). Daisy is very tall and looks about 6! She loves preschool and has lots of friends. She is a very sociable girl.

She is doing really well with her reading and writing and maths and is so ready for school now. She is left handed. She goes to ballet every Saturday and is also doing really well with that.

She has always been spirited and strong willed and is still like that. Diva, drama queen, 4 going on 16...that's Daisy! She can be a handful now and again but is generally pretty well behaved and very loving and affectionate.

Her sleeping has also gone out of the window lately. She was up 5 times last night, having bad dreams and seeing monsters in her room.


----------



## eddjanuary10

RachA said:


> Oooo - OZ!! Where abouts? We kind of had the chance to go before DS would conceived but i couldn't move from my family so we decided to stay put. We were looking at Sydney.
> 
> 
> My 4 year old is a little monkey. She starts school in Sept. I wouldn't say she is ready for it though. It's likely that she will have 1:1 support as she has speech and language issues. She generally isn't putting together more than about 4 words and hasn't got any concept of letters or numbers and can't draw more than a line or circle.
> 
> She is generally a happy girl though. She loves looking through books and she's also a dab hand at jigsaws. She loves playing in the garden and down at the beach. She gets on fairly well with her big brother but she does know how to annoy him!!!

Hi RachA :flower:

Lots of Mummy's preparing for their babies starting school this year, I get nervous thinking of that especially since we still have no idea what school Ihsan will be attending and its in a new country! Good to hear your lg will get the support she needs, its great she's interested in books and jigsaws :thumbup: my son loves jigsaws but i'm not so good at them lol! I take it you live near a beach, that must be nice :thumbup:

Do you ever wish you had gone to Sydney? The biggest thing for us is leaving family, we are all very close! We will be moving to Perth, DH has started a business there similar to what he does here. Its all very exciting but also really scary!


----------



## eddjanuary10

rosie272 said:


> :wave: Hullloooo! Congrats on new baby, haven't really been on here much recently! That's brilliant Ihsan is doing good, does he still love Scooby Doo? Charlie's love for Scooby Doo is still strong and he's only just getting into Superheroes now (thank god as I'm getting rather sick of Scooby :haha: ) He's into dinosaurs just now as well.
> 
> Charlie is Mr Outdoors! He would live in a tent in the woods if he could.. He is constantly on some form of wheels (he's outside with his little friends just now on his flicker) he cycles to nursery or scoots and insisted on wearing his roller boots in town today (couldn't go in St Enoch centre :wacko: )
> 
> He's excited for school but told me the other day he'll be sad at leaving his nursery friends :( He's been with the same ones since he was one so it will be hard for him as they're mostly going to different schools, although he has 3 close friends that we'll definitely still see. I am looking forward to school as well so I can kiss goodbye to extortionate nursery fees :haha:
> 
> All in all, for a 4 (and 3/4) year old, he's doing pretty good! Numbers, letters and writing all good - not too advanced but he grasps the basics. He's happy, chatty (reeeeaaallllyyy chatty!!) and sings pretty much everywhere he goes :lol: He's really funny, we have hilarious conversations! He's also moody, sometimes cheeky, sullen and a downright pain in the bum at times but I wouldn't change a thing! He's very affectionate and tells me he loves me a lot :cloud9:
> 
> Will add that he sleeps really well and eats like a horse, although he is rather fussy of late!
> 
> Keep thinking of another thing to add :haha: He loves his dance class and is good at it and enjoys his swimming lessons but prefers 'fun' swimming.
> 
> How exciting going to Australia! Fantastic - think of the weather! I'm not envious, not at all ;)
> 
> 
> View attachment 755855

Hi Rosie272 :hi: Its good to see your still around :thumbup: Wow look at Charlie he looks so grown up now and incredibly handsome! He sounds quite simliar to Ihsan when it comes to outdoors maybe they could live in a tent together :haha: Thats cool Charlie goes to dance class, what style of dance does he do? He sounds full of beans and heaps of fun! Lol poor you not getting in to the shops at the St Enoch Centre!

Yes Ihsan still likes Scooby Doo theres everything Scooby you could think of in here, but Ben10 is fast taking over. If Charlie ever needs a Scooby Doo playmate, theres one here! That's a shame he is sad to leave his friends from nursery since he's known them so long but I'm sure he will make plenty new ones at school :thumbup:

Def looking forward to the sunnier climate especially after the lovely weather we had today, its a different vibe when the sun is shining. 

:flower:


----------



## eddjanuary10

alicecooper said:


> My 4 and a half year old is doing well :)
> 
> Jason is a happy smiley boy, always ready to give hugs and cuddles, which is very nice.
> 
> He loves playing on the wii u (he's a bit obsessed with mario), and his favourite book is Pumpkin Soup. He also likes playing minecraft on tablets.
> 
> He can't read yet but I've started teaching him some basics, we're only on lesson 5 of 100 though so early days. I hope to have finished the book we're working from before he starts school in September.
> 
> He is good with numbers and shapes. When he uses his hands he seems to be ambidextrous, or perhaps leaning SLIGHTLY towards a left handed preference, but it's pretty much a "whichever hand is closest" thing for him. By contrast, my two elder kids were most definitely righties by this age, so it's quite peculiar.
> 
> He hates vegetables, goodness knows I try my hardest to get them in him but it's a struggle. Fruit he's okay with (now!) but vegetables are a struggle.
> 
> He likes riding outside on his scooter and enjoys playing with lego. He very much enjoys playing and spending time with his elder siblings (when they can be bothered to entertain him, bless him).
> 
> He sleeps well, 12 hours a night, with no problems.
> 
> He can get a bit stroppy when he doesn't get his own way, but is quick to apologise after having a grumpy paddy.
> 
> He's pretty naff at drawing but then again he doesn't seem that bothered about drawing very much.
> 
> He likes playing with toy kitchens, and making pretend food.
> 
> He's a very sweet loving boy and I'm very blessed to have him :)

Jason sounds a really sweet boy :thumbup: Thats great your doing prep work with him for starting school and good that he's interested to learn. I get you with the vegetable thing, Ihsan eats cucumber and broccoli and thats it as far as veggies go unless they are in soup then he will eat anything so he has soup quite a few times per week! Your lucky Jason sleeps great, and sounds like he loves his siblings :thumbup:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Jchihuahua said:


> Hi eddjanuary :). Daisy is very tall and looks about 6! She loves preschool and has lots of friends. She is a very sociable girl.
> 
> She is doing really well with her reading and writing and maths and is so ready for school now. She is left handed. She goes to ballet every Saturday and is also doing really well with that.
> 
> She has always been spirited and strong willed and is still like that. Diva, drama queen, 4 going on 16...that's Daisy! She can be a handful now and again but is generally pretty well behaved and very loving and affectionate.
> 
> Her sleeping has also gone out of the window lately. She was up 5 times last night, having bad dreams and seeing monsters in her room.

Hello Jch! :flower:

It's nice to hear from you & the other ladies I have often wondered how your all doing. Wow Daisy must look like a little supermodel with her height :thumbup: Ihsan's pretty tall too and his best friend at nursery is the smallest boy in the class its quite funny seeing them together!

I'm not surprised Daisy is doing well with her reading and maths I remember her being quite clever :winkwink: She will probably love school and it does sound like she's more than ready for it. That's nice she enjoys her ballet class :)

hmmm the sleep thing sounds just like Ihsan, although with him it's not always a bad dream that wakes him up sometimes he just sits and stares and talks a lot of nonsense for 10-15minutes. What's going on lol.

Hope your other lo's are doing well too :thumbup:


----------



## RachA

eddjanuary10 said:


> RachA said:
> 
> 
> Oooo - OZ!! Where abouts? We kind of had the chance to go before DS would conceived but i couldn't move from my family so we decided to stay put. We were looking at Sydney.
> 
> 
> My 4 year old is a little monkey. She starts school in Sept. I wouldn't say she is ready for it though. It's likely that she will have 1:1 support as she has speech and language issues. She generally isn't putting together more than about 4 words and hasn't got any concept of letters or numbers and can't draw more than a line or circle.
> 
> She is generally a happy girl though. She loves looking through books and she's also a dab hand at jigsaws. She loves playing in the garden and down at the beach. She gets on fairly well with her big brother but she does know how to annoy him!!!
> 
> Hi RachA :flower:
> 
> Lots of Mummy's preparing for their babies starting school this year, I get nervous thinking of that especially since we still have no idea what school Ihsan will be attending and its in a new country! Good to hear your lg will get the support she needs, its great she's interested in books and jigsaws :thumbup: my son loves jigsaws but i'm not so good at them lol! I take it you live near a beach, that must be nice :thumbup:
> 
> Do you ever wish you had gone to Sydney? The biggest thing for us is leaving family, we are all very close! We will be moving to Perth, DH has started a business there similar to what he does here. Its all very exciting but also really scary!Click to expand...


Will Ishan start in Sept too or do they start later in Oz? 
Wow-Perth will be hot lol

Yeah we are really close to the beach-takes 5-10 min to drive or about 35-40 min to walk. 

I don't wish that we'd gone-mainly because I'm happy being close to my family. I think I'd like to have to chance of going again-maybe once Esther is 18 ish. Although I'm not sure how acceptable we'd be by then as we'd be 50!!


----------



## rosie272

eddjanuary10 said:


> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hullloooo! Congrats on new baby, haven't really been on here much recently! That's brilliant Ihsan is doing good, does he still love Scooby Doo? Charlie's love for Scooby Doo is still strong and he's only just getting into Superheroes now (thank god as I'm getting rather sick of Scooby :haha: ) He's into dinosaurs just now as well.
> 
> Charlie is Mr Outdoors! He would live in a tent in the woods if he could.. He is constantly on some form of wheels (he's outside with his little friends just now on his flicker) he cycles to nursery or scoots and insisted on wearing his roller boots in town today (couldn't go in St Enoch centre :wacko: )
> 
> He's excited for school but told me the other day he'll be sad at leaving his nursery friends :( He's been with the same ones since he was one so it will be hard for him as they're mostly going to different schools, although he has 3 close friends that we'll definitely still see. I am looking forward to school as well so I can kiss goodbye to extortionate nursery fees :haha:
> 
> All in all, for a 4 (and 3/4) year old, he's doing pretty good! Numbers, letters and writing all good - not too advanced but he grasps the basics. He's happy, chatty (reeeeaaallllyyy chatty!!) and sings pretty much everywhere he goes :lol: He's really funny, we have hilarious conversations! He's also moody, sometimes cheeky, sullen and a downright pain in the bum at times but I wouldn't change a thing! He's very affectionate and tells me he loves me a lot :cloud9:
> 
> Will add that he sleeps really well and eats like a horse, although he is rather fussy of late!
> 
> Keep thinking of another thing to add :haha: He loves his dance class and is good at it and enjoys his swimming lessons but prefers 'fun' swimming.
> 
> How exciting going to Australia! Fantastic - think of the weather! I'm not envious, not at all ;)
> 
> 
> View attachment 755855
> 
> 
> Hi Rosie272 :hi: Its good to see your still around :thumbup: Wow look at Charlie he looks so grown up now and incredibly handsome! He sounds quite simliar to Ihsan when it comes to outdoors maybe they could live in a tent together :haha: Thats cool Charlie goes to dance class, what style of dance does he do? He sounds full of beans and heaps of fun! Lol poor you not getting in to the shops at the St Enoch Centre!
> 
> Yes Ihsan still likes Scooby Doo theres everything Scooby you could think of in here, but Ben10 is fast taking over. If Charlie ever needs a Scooby Doo playmate, theres one here! That's a shame he is sad to leave his friends from nursery since he's known them so long but I'm sure he will make plenty new ones at school :thumbup:
> 
> Def looking forward to the sunnier climate especially after the lovely weather we had today, its a different vibe when the sun is shining.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...



Yeah it was fab today with the nice weather! We had a trip to the cinema planned but cancelled it and had a picnic over in Glasgow Green instead :thumbup: Charlie's dance class is hip hop/street dance! The teacher is really good and he loves it :) Am trying to find him a gymnastics class at the moment but it's proving really difficult to find one that suits our hours. He was booked into the Gorbals for a class, but I got a phone call just before the block started to tell me they had overbooked :dohh: Charlie was a bit gutted as he's desperate to do gymnastics! 

That is so exciting moving to Oz, my cousin and his family (wife and 4 boys) emigrated to Perth 8 years ago and they really love it - they wouldn't come back here now, only for holidays! He's forever trying to entice everyone over :haha:

Hope you have a lovely Easter weekend - I will be 2 stone heavier by Monday as Charlie doesn't eat chocolate (he's more of a Haribo fan) so I will no doubt be eating all of his eggs :lol: 

:flow:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Sorry for the delay in replying Growth spurt and teething make for a rather restless baby, lol! We seem to be going back to normal tonight and yet I'm awake at 3am and baby is fast asleep. It's all coming back to me now!

RachA- ihsan will start school in January that's when their school year begins and also 5 years is the minimum age so he will have just turned 5 mid January which is quite good. I'm so nervous though! 

Rosie272- hope you enjoyed your Easter weekend. That's nice you were out for a picnic you have to make the most o our unpredictable sunny days ! We went for a picnic on Saturday at Rouken glen park it was lovely but other than that we spent the weekend at home DH ws busy building ihsan a tree house in the garden lol!

Hip hop class that sounds awesome where does Charlie do that? I'm trying to find ihsan another class to go to he does a football class on a Tuesday and that's fine but Id like him to do something else too he used to go to gymnastics at bellahoustoun in the palace of Art have you looked there? Or is that too far? Ihsan went to the under 3 class at the time but I'm sure there's another class for older kids. Ihsan wants to do taekwondo so I'm looking into that but some of those classes are on past his bedtime, his best friend at nursery goes to one at 7-9pm but ihsan goes to sleep at 8.

It's encouraging to hear your family are loving Perth :thumbup:


----------



## dani_tinks

Hi Ladies,

Wow, it's great to see all the updates!! :)

Jacob was 4 in February and he's turning into a really amazing little boy. He's so friendly and loves meeting new people and asking what their name is, and what their favourite car is! (Obsessed with transport!)
He got into the school we wanted and I think he'll be starting in September.
He loves science, Prof Brian Cox is his hero, he loves to watch all of the programmes he's done.
He collects hot wheels. Has probably every single one! 
He's just discovered he can pedal his bike (two wheels no stabilisers), so there's no stopping him now! He is on the go constantly, he never naps & never stops talking!

Spoiler


----------



## history_girls

Hello :flower:

Well Phoebe is four and half and in her words "my bestest pal in the world". We've been spoilt as I've been off on maternity leave with her since September and she has loved it. She adores her little sister and is a real help. We've only just had the resentment of her little sister in the last few weeks as the baby is starting to do more and has been taking up a bit more of my time as she teeths. 

She goes to nursery five mornings a week and is doing so well. Her reading is really getting there and she loves to write and draw. We got our first choice school for September but she is ready to go now. Just got to work out how to get her there when I work in another school on the opposite side of town. 

She is really tall - another one here in aged 6 clothing and size 11 feet :dohh: I swear she grows every night. She is into everything pink and pretty. Although cutting the grass with daddy is one of her favourite activities. She loves swimming and we to are learning to cycle without stabilisers :wacko:

Generally she is really well behaved but can throw a right strop. She squabbles with her dad but they always make up. 

I must admit its a lovely age
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Abigailly

Hello all!

I have a 4 YO! It took me a while to do the maths but she's coming up 4.5.
She also starts school this Summer, in August. And is SO ready. 
She's overly intelligent. She can do double digit addition, single subtraction, knows a lot of her phonic sounds and can recognise basic words. It sounds like I'm bragging but it's actually a nightmare. She's also very tall, she wears 5-6 trousers and 6-7 tops. She's size 11.5 feet. However socially, as she's an only child and most her friends are similar age or below, she isn't as advanced. She throws tantrums like any other 4 YO does and she gets judged for it. I constantly want to shout ' SHE'S STILL A BABY!!'. I'm forever being asked why she's not at school today or what class she's in etc.

Just now, all she wants to do is play out with friends. She spends the whole day outside, to the point today she ate every meal outside today.

She's at nursery 5 afternoons a week. Sleeps most the night, although will occasionally wake for what ever reason. She's into all things cars, rugby and Simpsons (guess who's a daddy's girl) and has a horrendous obsession with Top Gear. 

She has an attitude that puts my 14YO self to shame. She's stroppy, moody and hormonal. However, she's so much fun. She's sarcastic, and cheeky and has a come back for anything. 

This morning I scalded her for calling my sister a numpty and she looked at me with the driest face I've ever seen, rolled her eyes and all she said was 'Soz'.


----------



## hattiehippo

My 4 yr old is at the diddly end of the range in comparison to others on here. He's just outgrowing 3-4 trousers, is in 4-5 tops but can get away with 3-4 too still and has size 9 feet. I still get asked thoug why he's not in school so I think a lot of people just have no idea how old kids actually are!

Tom is a delight most of the time. He never stops asking questions and is really into dinosaurs and Frozen...he would be Elsa if he could! Most of the time he's cuddly, polite and lots of fun but he has his grumpy days like everyone. His temper is much better than a year ago thank god!

We got our 1st choice school too and on one hand I'm excited, on the other I'm going to so sad sending him off 5 days a week :cry:


----------



## eddjanuary10

dani_tinks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Wow, it's great to see all the updates!! :)
> 
> Jacob was 4 in February and he's turning into a really amazing little boy. He's so friendly and loves meeting new people and asking what their name is, and what their favourite car is! (Obsessed with transport!)
> He got into the school we wanted and I think he'll be starting in September.
> He loves science, Prof Brian Cox is his hero, he loves to watch all of the programmes he's done.
> He collects hot wheels. Has probably every single one!
> He's just discovered he can pedal his bike (two wheels no stabilisers), so there's no stopping him now! He is on the go constantly, he never naps & never stops talking!
> 
> Spoiler

Hi Dani_tinks :flower:

I'm loving seeing how grown up our 4 year olds are, and hearing about how smart they have all got :thumbup: Lovely pic of Jacob, and he sounds like an interesting little boy, Proffessor Cox fan wow! Thats awesome he's riding without stabilizers! 

I see your ttc#2, congrats! x


----------



## eddjanuary10

Abigailly said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have a 4 YO! It took me a while to do the maths but she's coming up 4.5.
> She also starts school this Summer, in August. And is SO ready.
> She's overly intelligent. She can do double digit addition, single subtraction, knows a lot of her phonic sounds and can recognise basic words. It sounds like I'm bragging but it's actually a nightmare. She's also very tall, she wears 5-6 trousers and 6-7 tops. She's size 11.5 feet. However socially, as she's an only child and most her friends are similar age or below, she isn't as advanced. She throws tantrums like any other 4 YO does and she gets judged for it. I constantly want to shout ' SHE'S STILL A BABY!!'. I'm forever being asked why she's not at school today or what class she's in etc.
> 
> Just now, all she wants to do is play out with friends. She spends the whole day outside, to the point today she ate every meal outside today.
> 
> She's at nursery 5 afternoons a week. Sleeps most the night, although will occasionally wake for what ever reason. She's into all things cars, rugby and Simpsons (guess who's a daddy's girl) and has a horrendous obsession with Top Gear.
> 
> She has an attitude that puts my 14YO self to shame. She's stroppy, moody and hormonal. However, she's so much fun. She's sarcastic, and cheeky and has a come back for anything.
> 
> This morning I scalded her for calling my sister a numpty and she looked at me with the driest face I've ever seen, rolled her eyes and all she said was 'Soz'.

Hello :)

Wow your little girl sounds very clever! That sounds frustrating that you have people judging, they obviously don't realise her age but I know it can be annoying. My son is tall for his age, very sociable & physically he has always done things really quick. There's been times when I've been told that my son should be more careful around their 'younger' children when actually they have been the same age or my son has been much younger! He is very loving and friendly but sometimes gets over excited and can play a bit rough!

It really does sounds like you have a Daddy's girl there :thumbup: Loving the Top Gear obsession! 'Soz' :haha:

Good luck for her starting school x


----------



## eddjanuary10

history_girls said:


> Hello :flower:
> 
> Well Phoebe is four and half and in her words "my bestest pal in the world". We've been spoilt as I've been off on maternity leave with her since September and she has loved it. She adores her little sister and is a real help. We've only just had the resentment of her little sister in the last few weeks as the baby is starting to do more and has been taking up a bit more of my time as she teeths.
> 
> She goes to nursery five mornings a week and is doing so well. Her reading is really getting there and she loves to write and draw. We got our first choice school for September but she is ready to go now. Just got to work out how to get her there when I work in another school on the opposite side of town.
> 
> She is really tall - another one here in aged 6 clothing and size 11 feet :dohh: I swear she grows every night. She is into everything pink and pretty. Although cutting the grass with daddy is one of her favourite activities. She loves swimming and we to are learning to cycle without stabilisers :wacko:
> 
> Generally she is really well behaved but can throw a right strop. She squabbles with her dad but they always make up.
> 
> I must admit its a lovely age

Hi :hi:

Its nice to hear things are going well with your 4 year old. Thats lovely you've had more time with her lately since you've been off on mat leave & good that she adores her little sister :thumbup: Everyone kept warning me that my son was going to get jealous when my lg came along but he's been just the opposite and adores her! Lucky for us that our 4year olds do adore their siblings and long may it last!

I have to agree it is a lovely age :thumbup: I hope Phoebe enjoys school when the time comes. :flower:


----------



## eddjanuary10

hattiehippo said:


> My 4 yr old is at the diddly end of the range in comparison to others on here. He's just outgrowing 3-4 trousers, is in 4-5 tops but can get away with 3-4 too still and has size 9 feet. I still get asked thoug why he's not in school so I think a lot of people just have no idea how old kids actually are!
> 
> Tom is a delight most of the time. He never stops asking questions and is really into dinosaurs and Frozen...he would be Elsa if he could! Most of the time he's cuddly, polite and lots of fun but he has his grumpy days like everyone. His temper is much better than a year ago thank god!
> 
> We got our 1st choice school too and on one hand I'm excited, on the other I'm going to so sad sending him off 5 days a week :cry:

Hello HattieHippo :flower:

Nice to hear Tom is doing well and will be going to school soon. Loads of people ask when Ihsan is going to school too, and then get really shocked when I say January as they think he is at least 5 already! :dohh: 

I don't blame you for feeling sad about him starting school, I know I will cry come January! x


----------

